#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Street Light Interference

## LoneWolf89

Hey guys, I have the ability to make street lights and some normal lights go off and or on. If i focus my mind i can make them go on by will if they are flickering or dead. Does anyone else have this? What kind of abilities are related to this and how do you practice? I was wondering if it could be a spiritual thing if not just the electric magnetic field (life energy) doing it. Thanks

----------


## Sara D

If it is a spiritual thing, then you are not doing it, something else is.

----------


## Belphebe

My Dad said Lady Dunsany was able to do this, he said when she first started out in their order she would have sparks from her fingertips, then they turned to colors. My dad said the sparks or electrical energy represented the chakras and the planets, it is a common thing he has seen over and over again, yet she was ridiculed for it by a nasty troll site that made it their goal to try to destroy her reputation along with anyone that professed to be a Satanist, an occultist or any form of magick they were threatened by.

----------

